# dutches beans



## jack (Aug 31, 2007)

does anyone know where i can find dutches bean recipe?


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 31, 2007)

Go here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1540


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh Jack are you in trouble now. Once you make these you'll have a big ole pot going all the time. But DAMN are they good!!!!


----------



## jack (Aug 31, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## pooroldbob65 (Oct 21, 2012)

I use the original beans when I doctor some. Unfortunately since we do not measure I am unable to post a recipe.

Pooroldbob65


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 20, 2013)

HawgHeaven said:


> Go here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=1540


Can't seem to get this link to work.


----------



## smoking b (Aug 20, 2013)

bgosnell151 said:


> Can't seem to get this link to work.


Here you go  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I used the search bar at the top of the screen & found it in 2 seconds


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 21, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Here you go  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50945/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate it.  New to the site and still getting used to it.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 21, 2013)

pooroldbob65 said:


> I use the original beans when I doctor some. Unfortunately since we do not measure I am unable to post a recipe.
> 
> Pooroldbob65


 I used to do the same thing, I never measured and never wrote anything down. I took pride in considering myself a "seat of the pants" cook. Problem was, I couldn't ever repeat anything exactly the same way twice. In addition, I'd forget about whole meals, since I had no record of them. This irritated my wife no end. So I started using Evernote and just jotting down the recipes for things that worked out. I discovered that if I got it all down within a day or so of when I made it, I was a lot more likely to remember all the ingredients. Now I have a "cookbook" with a hundred or so of MY recipes that I can look through for ideas and even share with friends.


----------



## chef willie (Aug 21, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I used to do the same thing, I never measured and never wrote anything down. I took pride in considering myself a "seat of the pants" cook. Problem was, I couldn't ever repeat anything exactly the same way twice. In addition, I'd forget about whole meals, since I had no record of them. This irritated my wife no end. So I started using Evernote and just jotting down the recipes for things that worked out. I discovered that if I got it all down within a day or so of when I made it, I was a lot more likely to remember all the ingredients. Now I have a "cookbook" with a hundred or so of MY recipes that I can look through for ideas and even share with friends.


Been there...haven't done this 'yet'. Thx for the Evernote tip.....immediately found the site & will, hopefully, start organizing myself. I have scribbles everywhere...LOL....mostly on printed out recipes I've tried. I'm now looking for my bread & butter jalapeno pickle recipe.....where did I put that?? grrrrrr


----------

